

Show HN: A/B testing flash ads - dagge
https://www.flashvariations.com

======
dfgonzalez
Looks interesting, I've signed up, but it would be nice to have ANY way of
getting in touch with you! I haven't found your contact info anywhere...

~~~
dagge
You're absolutely right. It's on the TODO list ;). I've sent you an email.

